# Movicol given for constipation



## jmas (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a 2 year old twin son who suffers from chronic constipation.  He has a good diet with plenty fruit and vegetables but would only poo about every 6 days.  He would be in so much pain from about day 4 that he would stop eating and just lie on his front for long periods.  The problem was never that his poo was very hard.  When he did poo it was soft.
The doctor had given us lactulose which did not work then he was admitted to hospital about 4 weeks ago.  They have given us movicol and started the dose at 2 sachets per day.  After 3 days he was producing about 8 to 12 dirty nappies per day.  All very runny and very smelly.
I cut his dose down to a half sachet in the morning and a half at night.  He is still having about 4 dirty nappies per day. The nappies are very full and his poo is like a very sticky paste and very smelly (really sorry I know this sound horrible).  He does get some pain but no where near the pain he had before.  His bum is very sore and raw and he is fighting nappy changes which is not good as there is a lot of cleaning up to be done.
Do you have any advice.  Should I cut him down to a half sachet each day or is the movicol not agreeing with him.  This seems to be such a drastic change in his bowel movements.  I worry that I just don't seem to be getting the dose right.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, although it is good that he is now opening his bowels it's not good if it has the complete opposite effect and he is now becoming frightened of nappy changes, there are quite a few different medicines for constipation so if you don't feel that this one suits him it may be a trial and error thing to find one that does suit so I would pop back to the gp and just explain how his nappies are now and see what else they can recommend, 

Hope this helps
Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## jmas (Jun 17, 2008)

You are right we are getting the opposite effect and that is just as bad.  I will make an appointment to see the doctor this week.  My only worry is the I have been to the doctor many times and she just kept prescribing lactulose and telling me to up the dose.  After about the fifth visit she told me that his problem was psychological.  

I will see how I get on though.  Thank you for your advice.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem, let me know how you get on 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Am I allowed to post in this bit??

Jmas - My son has movicol for chronic constipation and I wondered if it might help to share something that helps us.

I have found that movicol has been just brilliant for us. When we first started it, Alfie was also very constipated. My GP told me to keep going with the 1 or 2 sachets a day until I felt he had really cleared all the constipated poo. So like you, we had a lot of dirty nappies for a few days. But now I adjust the daily dose according to what he's eaten, has he pooed the day before etc etc. If your little man has a good diet then 1 sachet a day is probably too much. He might even only need one every other day. Alfie is quite a fussy eater so he doesn't eat anywhere near enough fruit and veg and would live happily on carbs if I let him    . But they definitely bung him up. This morning he had 2 pieces of toast for breakfast. He had some bread yesterday too, so I made sure he had a movicol sachet this morning to keep it all softened. 
I don't always get it right. He cried when he pooed one day last week and I realised he should have had a sachet the day before. Then on another day he did 3 poos that were a bit runny so it takes a bit of getting the hang on.

I really do think its quite a good medicine though - it seems to get some good reviews. I think that now all his constipation is cleared he will probably do well on a low maintenance dose.

Hope that helps

Love

DL xx


----------



## jmas (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi DL

Thanks for posting.  It is good to hear that it has worked well for you.  I just feel that I never get the dose right.  I was referred to the local childrens nurse and she advised exactly the same as you.  I should vary the dose as required and if necessary give him up to 2 sachets to keep his bowel moving.

I think I was just worried about changing the dose daily and that he does not seem to be settling down but the nurse assured me this is normal and as it is a long term treatment that sometimes you need more than others.  My ds has a good diet and loves plenty fruit and veg but at times I feel he does not drink enough.  He will only drink milk or water (very little though) so this may be part of the problem.

Thanks for your advice.

J
xx


----------

